# Call me crazy!



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well I've decided to trade my S&W 642 .38 + Special and my EAA Witness P Compact .45 and buy a Sig P232 Stainless.

The gun shop I deal with has the Sig P232 for $719, I think thats a pretty good price and with trades should be minimal $$ out of pocket.

Any thoughts? Both of these were purchased this year and have less than 50 rounds through the barrels.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

I recently acquired a GOTM july 2005 P232. Limited finish run of 479.










I've shot the P232 several times, but I haven't had the opportunity to shoot this one yet. It has less than 200 rounds through it. It's a little bigger than a PPK by comparison. There is a little heft to it weight wise, but that also helps to tame the snappiness of a small handgun and energetic (for it's size) .380 cartridge.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Growler: So you're saying I'm not crazy??

Thanks!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

You're crazy! :mrgreen:


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> Growler: So you're saying I'm not crazy??
> 
> Thanks!


I hope it was worth it to you........I kick myself for all the trades I made and later regreted...........may you have a brighter path sir Paws


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

khegglie said:


> I hope it was worth it to you........I kick myself for all the trades I made and later regreted...........may you have a brighter path sir Paws


Oh gosh! Like most, have made trades and then said, what the hell was I thinking?

I am trying to cull my ownership to a minimum number of guns and calibers. If I make this trade, I'll be down to a Glock 23 .40, a Sig P239 9MM, a Ruger LCP .380, and a S&W 351PD .22 mag.

Figure the P232 would be my alternate carry piece!!!!

Am I gonna regret it, probably, just hoping I'll still be respected in the morning


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

P232 SS is on my wishlist along with a PPK, P99c AS, P22, PX4 9mm, Inox 9mm, Grey Ghost.

But I do not plan on trading or selling anything to get one. I do not want to have the remorse later.

We will still respect you but will know you will sell one of your children. Hahaha


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

While the 232 is a wonderful gun, I can't make the justification myself. I too have a Witness P compact .45, and would not trade it for a 232 alone, much less include a S&W .38. I have regretted every trade I have ever made and promised myself to never do it again. IMHO, "DON"T DO IT!!!!"


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If you think you will enjoy the Sig more than you do the other two, than by all means go for it. :smt023 I sold my XD9 Service in order to purchase my G36, and I don't regret it at all. Then again, I still have my XD9SC (for now).

-Jeff-


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Still contemplating, haven't done anything yet. Will keep ya'll posted!!!


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

*Call Me Crazy*

My advice is don't do it. That Sig is overpriced for a .380. You will take a beating on the trade and will regret it later.


----------



## bps3040 (Jan 6, 2008)

I could never part with my S&W 642. I love that gun and have it broke in nicely. You have not had them long enough to form a opinion on them....so, do what makes you feel good. Personally, I would not. Good luck.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I too agree that the Sig seems to be overpriced. OTOH, they are wonderful little handguns, and when you consider how accurate and reliable they are (they are the king of .380 pistols), I would not ever feel undergunned carrying one.

I had the previous version 230 a number of years ago. For various reasons I needed to sell it, and I still regret it to this day. If I didn't already have a Sig, I would buy another blued version in a hearbeat.

Hmmm - now that I think about it, maybe I could get enough for my 239 to buy a 230/232.....

PhilR.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, I made a trade. I kept the Witness P and traded the 642. He gave me $375 for it, which I thought was pretty darn good. But then again I deal with shop a lot. So the difference to me was $344 for the P232.

The Witness is going to become my side bedroom gun and the Glock will go to her side


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

plentyofpaws said:


> Well, I made a trade. I kept the Witness P and traded the 642. He gave me $375 for it, which I thought was pretty darn good. But then again I deal with shop a lot. So the difference to me was $344 for the P232.
> 
> The Witness is going to become my side bedroom gun and the Glock will go to her side


NOT BAD! You can always buy another 642 later! (bet you will) :smt023


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

It sounds like you made out pretty good. Congrats! :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

thats pretty crazy! looks good with the matching knives


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Well..Something is only worth what your willing to give for it. If it was me I'd not want another 380 (you said you had a lcp). But if that's what you like to carry then I guess you have a couple to rotate. I like to switch out between a few of mine and I'm sure many people that can do that do just that. I hope your new friend is good to you for a long time to come. :smt023


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks to all for the kind words. Not sure what the intrigue of the P232 was/is, but I haven't even fired it yet and I'm loving it. I think I am over enchanted with the decocking aspect. I can for sure carry with one in the pipe and not be worried about AD's.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

for sure. nice to show off to the fellow gun buddies also!


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> I recently acquired a GOTM july 2005 P232. Limited finish run of 479.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish you guys could see that Rainbow Titanium finish in person. Pictures just don't seem to do it justice. It is awesome! I realize it's not for everyone, but I just picked up one of these a couple of weeks ago and it is beautiful - in its own way. I won't shoot mine; it goes in the safe with my P230 in .32 acp. I love these little guns.

For a shooter, the all stainless model soaks up the .380 "bite" a little better than the alloy frame models, and the hogue rubber grips help too.

IMHO, a good trade is one where you like the gun you wind up with. I'll bet you like the P232.


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

While reading this thread I kept thinking . . . "NO, not a two for one" I like your eventual outcome. That would probably be how I would have handled it. But I agree with khegglie, i think that you will get a replacement for the 642.


----------

